# [SOLVED] Kein /dev/sda

## MrMarco

Hi!

Ich wollte letztens meinen USB-Stick unter Linux mounten was irgendwie nicht ging. Eine kurze Suche zeigte mir, das ich kein /dev/sda habe.

Meine USB-Maus läuft perfekt. Also habe ich doch USB...

Hier mal ein paar weitere Infos:

Hier das was dmesg liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 2 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
> 
> Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.
> 
> CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000
> ...

 

Hier das was ein "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
> 
> B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
> ...

 

hotplug sowie coldplug melden sich mit status "started".

Wie bekomme ich den Stick jetzt zum laufen ohne den Eintrag in /dev/sda ?

Mich wundert das dort keiner ist.

Ich hoffe die Infos helfen euch ein wenig mehr als mir. :/Last edited by MrMarco on Sun Jun 05, 2005 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benjamin200

hast du "USB Mass Storage support" im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## psyeye

 *MrMarco wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich wollte letztens meinen USB-Stick unter Linux mounten was irgendwie nicht ging. Eine kurze Suche zeigte mir, das ich kein /dev/sda habe.
> 
> Meine USB-Maus läuft perfekt. Also habe ich doch USB...
> ...

 

Da steht's doch, oder täusch ich mich?

SCSI device an /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0, gemappt auf /dev/sg0

Hast Du da ein Device? Ist das evtl Dein USB-Stick?

psyeye

----------

## MrMarco

Hat bei mir genkernel gewählt.

<M> USB Mass Storage support

Ist also als Modul vorhanden.

Bin auch schon dem Hinweis gefolgt das man "SCSI disk support" auch anwählen sollte. War auch schon drin:

<*> SCSI disk support

Hier mal meine .config:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

----------

## MrMarco

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> Da steht's doch, oder täusch ich mich?
> 
> SCSI device an /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0, gemappt auf /dev/sg0
> 
> Hast Du da ein Device? Ist das evtl Dein USB-Stick?
> ...

 

Ich habe an einem USB-Port meine Maus angeschlossen. Der Stick ist an einem anderen Port.

Ein plumper Versuch den Stick über /dev/sg0 zu mounten erbrachte das:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/usbstick/
> 
> mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

 

----------

## benjamin200

Schau dir mal die Info von psyeye an:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MrMarco hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> Hi!
> ...

 

----------

## MrMarco

Ich seh es.

Schon seltsam das es sg0 ist, sich aber dort nichts mounten läßt.

Jetzt noch was seltsames was mir ein einfaches mount ohne Parameter liefert:

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

Er ist definitiv da, nur wie komme ich ran?

Bin von SuSe und Fedora gewohnt das die USB-Sticks erkannt werden. Gentoo erkennt ihn auch, nur vermute ich langsam das es hier Zusatzparameter benötigt.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bin von SuSe und Fedora gewohnt das die USB-Sticks erkannt werden. Gentoo erkennt ihn auch, nur vermute ich langsam das es hier Zusatzparameter benötigt.
> 
> 

 

Erkannt ist nicht gleich mounten...Wie gehtst du vor? Was für ein File-System ist drauf - vfat?

EDIT:

Bitte nicht so langen Code posten, dieser Thread ist schon jetzt ziemlich voll damit. Hättest dich ja etwas beschränken können:)

----------

## MrMarco

Normalerweise einstecken. Maximal noch ein "mount /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick" und das war es.

Als Filesystem ist FAT32 drauf. Habe den Stick eben nochmal unter Windows geprüft dafür.

----------

## MrMarco

*g*

Sorry. Ich weiß nie was wirklich benötigt wird. Beim nächsten mal verlinke ich einfach auf ein ZIP-File  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

nochmal von vorne...zieh dein USB-Stick....starte:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

steck den Stick rein und poste den Output.

----------

## MrMarco

bash-2.05b# tail -f /var/log/messages

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Jun  4 18:02:16 dana usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Jun  4 18:02:17 dana usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Jun  4 18:10:01 dana cron[16329]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun  4 18:20:01 dana cron[16426]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun  4 18:30:01 dana cron[16465]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jun  4 18:31:12 dana usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Jun  4 18:31:12 dana scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jun  4 18:31:12 dana usb-storage: device found at 5

Jun  4 18:31:12 dana usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Vendor: LB        Model:  flash disk       Rev: 2.00

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Current : sense = 70  6

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana ASC=28 ASCQ= 0

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Raw sense data:0x70 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0a 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: assuming Write Enabled

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: assuming Write Enabled

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana usb-storage: device scan complete

Jun  4 18:31:17 dana scsi.agent[16561]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0

----------

## benjamin200

schau mal hier:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27476.html

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/archive/index.php/t-11458.html

kannst du mal den USB Stick komplett auf FAT16 formatieren und dann nochmal rein/raus unter Gentoo?

----------

## 76062563

 *MrMarco wrote:*   

> ..."mount /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick"...

 

hast du es mal mit

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick versucht?

----------

## MrMarco

Ok. Ist unter FAT16 formatiert.

Hier das Ergebnis:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# tail -f /var/log/messages
> 
> Jun  4 18:31:17 dana SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)
> 
> Jun  4 18:31:17 dana sda: assuming Write Enabled
> ...

 

----------

## mrsteven

Also das Device in /dev fehlt, sprich die Datei /dev/sda, oder? Dann ist es ein Problem mit devfs. Du könntest es z.B. mit udev probieren. Der Stick wird jedenfalls vom Kernel korrekt erkannt, so weit ich es sehe.

Manchmal haben USB-Sticks auch eine Partitionstabelle drauf, dann musst du /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 oder ähnliches benutzen.

----------

## MrMarco

/dev/sda fehlt. Das ist Fakt.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann ist es ein Problem mit devfs. Du könntest es z.B. mit udev probieren
> 
> 

 

Das Teil muss doch auch unter devfs laufen! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok. Ist unter FAT16 formatiert. 
> 
> 

 

Liegt wohl doch eher an den Kernel Einstellungen. Welche Kernel Version? Kompiliert mit Genkernel oder von Hand?

----------

## MrMarco

Ich werd weich in der Birne... jetzt sind sowohl /dev/sda als auch /dev/sda1 da.

Den Stick habe ich eben mounten können und benutze ihn eben.

Aber nur wenn er mit FAT16 formatiert ist.

Ok. Jetzt habe ich einen Ansatzpunkt.

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## MrMarco

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Liegt wohl doch eher an den Kernel Einstellungen. Welche Kernel Version? Kompiliert mit Genkernel oder von Hand?

 

genkernel und vorhin nochmal per Hand erweitert. Bin aber noch unter dem genkernel unterwegs.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werd weich in der Birne... jetzt sind sowohl /dev/sda als auch /dev/sda1 da.
> 
> Den Stick habe ich eben mounten können und benutze ihn eben.
> ...

 

Das muss auch mit FAT32 funktionieren. Bitte testen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> Liegt wohl doch eher an den Kernel Einstellungen. Welche Kernel Version? Kompiliert mit Genkernel oder von Hand?
> ...

 

Welche Kernel Version?

----------

## MrMarco

Kernel: linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

FAT32 geht auch.

Problem war, das er so 15 Sekunden benötigt bis er verstanden hat was das für ein Gerät ist.

Somit ist das Problem gelöst.

Ich danke allen Beteiligten für ihre Hilfe! Ihr seid genial!  :Very Happy: 

----------

